# Looking an Automatic



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I am looking a Automatic car because my back is wrecked and left leg useless.
What would people on here look at.
My criteria is family hatch back for 4 adults limit £15000 must be Blue  2018 on rear parking censors under 20000 miles upto 150 BHP and within 200 miles of Stranrear or if dealer delivers anywhere. Would it be ok not to go and test drive a car or better to do that. The only thing i can find so far is a Ford Focus stline X. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Not on the miles but who cares, its just run in

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volvo-XC...361976?hash=item342b749cb8:g:ToYAAOSwxcFec5Ql


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

OR a £32k car for £13k, 150hp as you wish

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2019-VOL...sh=item56dfb7d125:g:QGMAAOSwellfFL1j&LH_All=1


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

BillyT said:


> I am looking a Automatic car because my back is wrecked and left leg useless.
> What would people on here look at.
> My criteria is family hatch back for 4 adults limit £15000 must be Blue  2018 on rear parking censors under 20000 miles upto 150 BHP and within 200 miles of Stranrear or if dealer delivers anywhere. Would it be ok not to go and test drive a car or better to do that. The only thing i can find so far is a Ford Focus stline X. Cheers :thumb:


I'd stay away from Auto Fords - Always problematic and i'd stick with VW group. My pick would be a Skoda Octavia with your budget.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

RS3 said:


> I'd stay away from Auto Fords - Always problematic .


based on what tranny?
Its a GM tranny available in loads of cars, some very powerful


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

RS3 said:


> I'd stay away from Auto Fords - Always problematic and i'd stick with VW group. My pick would be a Skoda Octavia with your budget.


We only bought VW and Audi until they went so big they forgot where they came from and now produce junk

https://www.osv.ltd.uk/are-volkswag...n ranked 22,German counterparts, Audi and BMW.

Kia, Hynudai, Hona, Toyota, all great reliabilty... i even have some respect for Ford since owning a V70 based on a Ford Mondeo. My mechanic always say he never has them in, they just keep on going. Back in the 90s Fords were junk, rusty things, i had 3 or 4, never had an issue with the honda, Vauxhalls used to be god, also terrible now, always breaking dow on the motorways i see... two guys at work had endless problems, sent them back to the factory.

Everything keeps moving... VW based their reliability off figures from the 70s when noone could make a decent car... it stuck with them since, yet here we are, a fleet of them at work, the Golfs rolling down hills because the handbrake failed week 1, dpfs failing, bmw dashboard lit up like a christmas tree.... so much for German engineering.....


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> based on what tranny?
> Its a GM tranny available in loads of cars, some very powerful


Its the powershift that was the big problem but I know a lot of Ford people (I am indeed one of them and have owned 15 Fords) who know not to buy any Ford auto.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> We only bought VW and Audi until they went so big they forgot where they came from and now produce junk
> 
> https://www.osv.ltd.uk/are-volkswag...n ranked 22,German counterparts, Audi and BMW.
> 
> ...


Skoda are on a different level though in terms of reliability. My brother in laws Octavia has given him 6 completely trouble free years (over 100'000 miles) and now hes buying the new shape. I bought my wife a Kodiaq over 2 years ago and not 1 single issue and it exudes quality.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah i have had a Auto ford escort years ago and it had 3 new gear boxes in a year.
Thats why i decided to ask on here a lot more people that have had more cars than i have had.
I wish i could get my back fixed and go manual but thats not an option.
That blue volvo colour is beautiful.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

NorthantsPete said:


> OR a £32k car for £13k, 150hp as you wish
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2019-VOL...sh=item56dfb7d125:g:QGMAAOSwellfFL1j&LH_All=1


Looks very cheap for a 2019
Ah just read repaired


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BillyT said:


> Looks very cheap for a 2019
> Ah just read repaired


Right in the middle of the advert "car has been repaired,".

I'd guess what that really means is the car has been repaired after being written off.

Edit... You must have edited your post just as I quoted it.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Does it have to be a hatchback or will an estate do? Petrol or diesel? 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Some of the newer Focus's run the ZF gearbox and these are ok, the older ones have a dualclutch ones that can be problematic, the Volvo uses the same gearbox. I'd probably avoid both. However i'd rather take a chance with the Ford gearbox over the DSG boxes, these are even worse and cost even more to repair. Anything with the 7speed auto is best avoided.

I would be looking at a Kia or Hyundai if you wanted something reliable, or Mini Clubman auto (asin warner boxes 8 speed) or BMW 1 series - ZF gearboxes


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm a bit biased obviously but great car.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

BillyT said:


> Yeah i have had a Auto ford escort years ago and it had 3 new gear boxes in a year.
> Thats why i decided to ask on here a lot more people that have had more cars than i have had.
> I wish i could get my back fixed and go manual but thats not an option.
> That blue volvo colour is beautiful.


I've had many manuals over the years and then changed to Auto Range Rover and now auto Audi. I'll never go back to manual now. Wife has a manual and I hate driving it, so much hassle with manual.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah @Kerr i did change it after rereading the advert i saw the repaired bit.
Hatchback and would like petrol @Lexus-is250 but diesel would be ok if the right car came along.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

any DSG VW car will be good. 

you wont look back. wldnt have a manual again unless a sunday car


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I am also in the same position, my sciatica is causing issues hence I have purchased a new car, may be best to go for something a bit easier to get in, ive opted for a mini suv style car, much easier to get in and out, certainly easier than my current civic anyway


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I can’t help in actual car as you will get many opinions that you can only decide on. However I would recommend you have a mooch around the CarWow app and punch in your criteria. All participating dealers in the UK will contact you touting for your business. 
Most dealers will do a contactless delivery now.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mazda 3 or cx3 if you want something a bit easier to get in and out of. 
Honda civic or hrv as above

I prefer Japanese cars due to their reliability, not sure you can tell. They normally have more equipment as well. 


Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It depends if you like the feel of a DCT box or a Torque Converter (that's what the ZF's are, isnt' it?) I guess (or a CVT...). They all ride quite differently and have different characteristics.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Mazda 3 or cx3 if you want something a bit easier to get in and out of.
> Honda civic or hrv as above
> 
> I prefer Japanese cars due to their reliability, not sure you can tell. They normally have more equipment as well.
> ...


The wife has a 2018 Nissan Micra its terrible nothing but problems with electrics. Someone told me there built by Renault in France. The only reason we went Nissan was because we hoped Japanese reliability.
@Mother_Goose dont fancy CVT.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

BillyT said:


> The wife has a 2018 Nissan Micra its terrible nothing but problems with electrics. Someone told me there built by Renault in France. The only reason we went Nissan was because we hoped Japanese reliability.
> @Mother_Goose dont fancy CVT.


That's why I didnt mention Nissan. Renault shared parts. Dreadful.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Mother-Goose said:


> It depends if you like the feel of a DCT box or a Torque Converter (that's what the ZF's are, isnt' it?) I guess (or a CVT...). They all ride quite differently and have different characteristics.


CVT dont exist anymore, its all 6-10 speed autos now, that the future of the remaining gasoline vehicles


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

NorthantsPete said:


> CVT dont exist anymore, its all 6-10 speed autos now, that the future of the remaining gasoline vehicles


All Toyota hybrids are CVT I think?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mother-Goose said:


> All Toyota hybrids are CVT I think?


Nissan, Toyota and Honda still use CVT gearboxes. Mazda use a torque converter.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Lexus-is250 said:


> That's why I didnt mention Nissan. Renault shared parts. Dreadful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


It,s been a long time since nissan was a "japanese" company I had a 2010 qashqai that was mostly renault parts.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

vsideboy said:


> I've had many manuals over the years and then changed to Auto Range Rover and now auto Audi. I'll never go back to manual now. Wife has a manual and I hate driving it, so much hassle with manual.


............same here. Never thought i would ever go ''Auto'' but would never have a manual now. All the VW/Audi group Auto's I've had have been trouble free & the gear change is so much faster.:car:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

BillyT said:


> The wife has a 2018 Nissan Micra its terrible nothing but problems with electrics. Someone told me there built by Renault in France. The only reason we went Nissan was because we hoped Japanese reliability.
> @Mother_Goose dont fancy CVT.


Shame Nissan got dragged down as the old micra's were renowned for being indestructible. I had two clio's which were no bother but they were an 03 and 08 reg, the latter uses a Nissan turbo which gave me some confidence, The new micra is based on the Clio underneath but think there reliability isn't what it was and read a story that Nissan might pull the plug on everything but the Juke and Qashqai in Europe at some point.

If your looking for replacement for the micra at some point id look at the Toyota Yaris, maybe built in France but they have a very good reliability record

Also Read this week Mitsubishi is withdrawing from the UK


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

I can only speak of BMW autos with the ZF 8 speed which have been faultless over the last 10 years / 120000 miles. Note these ZF's are only used on in-line engines and not the front wheel drive - transverse engines (minis and the latest 1 series). 
The torque converter's basically used as the 'clutch' between the gears, hence that are so efficient, unlike older styles of auto's.

So for you a 1 series ~ 1.8d or possibly a 3 series touring/estate if after 5 door?


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Christian6984 said:


> Shame Nissan got dragged down as the old micra's were renowned for being indestructible. I had two clio's which were no bother but they were an 03 and 08 reg, the latter uses a Nissan turbo which gave me some confidence, The new micra is based on the Clio underneath but think there reliability isn't what it was and read a story that Nissan might pull the plug on everything but the Juke and Qashqai in Europe at some point.
> 
> If your looking for replacement for the micra at some point id look at the Toyota Yaris, maybe built in France but they have a very good reliability record
> 
> Also Read this week Mitsubishi is withdrawing from the UK


Yep, once again ,Nissan in the 90s great, now just Renaults....


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah when i found out Renault made them i felt robbed.
Would have just got a Clio if i knew i was buying a tarted up one.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Have you considered a Merc? They have great auto boxes but you might need to stretch your requirements a bit 

Example - https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202002127247887


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

AnthonyUK said:


> Have you considered a Merc? They have great auto boxes but you might need to stretch your requirements a bit
> 
> Example - https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202002127247887


Their 2016 boxes are sh*te. Ridiculously slow to change up in the lower gears. I have to drive my wife's in manual mode otherwise I'd drive myself demented.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Dont know what to do at the minute we are getting sauce bombed in are area. Someone is getting tubs of Mcdonald sauce hitting cars with them. We had the same problem last year and red sauce is like glue to get off.
I dont fancy a new car outside that i love and ruined by these idiots.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re-Auto*

i had a a Ford C max for 3 years never had a problem at all with it. I have just bought in March V W SHARRAN Auto petrol been brilliant


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

DSG boxes are great, I have a 19 plate Leon Cupra 7 speed and its awesome. However its under warranty, so worry free. Would I buy one with no warranty (or a short second hand seller one) with my own money? Probably not.

Clutch pack replacement is huge money and for many the DSG service is after the warranty runs out, so never happens. If the oil goes bad the box throws a fit or just stops changing.


----------

